# Ocean Diorama



## richisrich (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanted to start a new diorama that was a 1/350th scale and was called the battleship Missouri. I wanted to make the ocean look like little waves and that kind of stuff were talking place. But i dont know how to make that anyone know anything about mkaing water effects or just the ocean plz help!!


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

HO scale I'd use a standard pourable water/scenery resin. For a big ship I'd do the water as a bed over a base board with fiberglass cloth/resin and paint it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

JohnP had some success with his Seaview diorama. There are a few comments at the bottom of the page.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This is not much in helping, but go to the military forums. They do the battleships and such and I would guess that you would find the info that you need there.


----------

